
Ask HN: How to find the full court documents from Zuck/Andreessen article? - arikr
&quot;The case In RE Facebook Class C Reclassification Litigation, CA 12228, Delaware Chancery Court (Wilmington)&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chimicles.com&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2016&#x2F;05&#x2F;File-Stamped-Facebook-Complaint.pdf<p>This doesn&#x27;t have any of the quoted things from the bloomberg piece i.e. the text messages, doesn&#x27;t mention the Zuckerberg &lt;&gt; Andreessen communication at all
======
schoen
According to
[http://courts.delaware.gov/Chancery/](http://courts.delaware.gov/Chancery/),
"Civil actions filed with the court are available online at File and
ServeXpress"
([http://www.fileandservexpress.com/](http://www.fileandservexpress.com/))
which is probably the easiest way to get access to the docket without
physically going to the courthouse in Wilmington
([http://courts.delaware.gov/chancery/telephone-
ncc.aspx](http://courts.delaware.gov/chancery/telephone-ncc.aspx)). But I
guess you'll have to pay for copies.

